# Interesting lighting site.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Hope I put this in the right area,anyhow.This forum site has all kinds of stuff on lights,lasers even some on military backpacks(stalkabout use).There are posts on making laser tunnels with minimal items.Not a halloween site but I feel there is useful info for people who like to do the light thing.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/index.php?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thread on glow in the dark stuff*

long but very neat thread.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=97959&page=1&pp=30

Glow in the dark projects,I see many uses for our holiday.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

cool stuff. I marked the company's site. Thanks!


----------

